# Oncidium in s/h?



## Hera (Mar 15, 2009)

I've switched most of my catts to s/h and they've done beautifully. I am nervous about switching the oncidiums because of the fine roots. Does anyone have a success story?


----------



## snow (Mar 15, 2009)

they love s/h


----------



## swamprad (Mar 18, 2009)

I've got about 30 oncidiums and intergenerics in s/h, and they are all doing just fine, despite my tendency to sometimes let them dry out too much. I grow practically everything in s/h except my paphs (I use a bark/charcoal/sponge rock mix) and my phrags (I recently moved them all into sphagnum -- so far they look fine but time will tell. I am possibly the only person in the world who can't grow phrags in s/h, no idea why.)


----------



## Hera (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a Phrag Grouville that hated s/h and a Phrag Ice Princess that loves it. The mini catts are doing so well in it and I haven't been too successful with the oncids in regular medium. That's why I want to switch them. I tend to over water and s/h kind of curbs that.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2009)

swamprad said:


> I am possibly the only person in the world who can't grow phrags in s/h, no idea why.)


You are not alone.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 18, 2009)

Me too.....phrags do terribly in SH for me....except for one that seems to love it.


----------

